# Prep Work



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm planning on sprigging with hybrid Bermuda (probably tift 44) a couple of fields next spring. When should I start "nuking" the existing stand of Bahia? And at what rate per acre of glyphosate?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

A friend & I are working on a 15ac field that is badly neglected and infested with sumac, I told him we needed to start this past spring and nuking it all summer long then spend the winter plowing and spreading needed lime & P/K as needed... well he didn't take my advice and a month ago he figured it was time to spray, I hit it with 2qt per ac, the sumac is 8' tall now, needless to say I quit half way through as it was a waste of time... now he is bush hogging it down... now I'll spray it when it greens up and he will loose a year before it gets planted in anything...

if it were me, I'd hit it with 2qt per ac now, burn it later this fall and start plowing and incorporate needed lime & stuff through the winter, have it ready for spring and maybe less seed's in the bank...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Using 41% glyphosate, it is recommended that one use 3-5 quarts per acre.....making sure there is adequate soil moisture and apply when most plants were in the early heading stage.

I would suspect that you could do well using 1 gallon per acre if you had good soil moisture. Bahia is similar to Dallis grass in eradication. I believe I used 1 gallon per acre on a infested Dallis grass field and had excellent results.

I would do it as soon as most of the field was in the early heading stage as suggested. Some of the glyphosates come pre-loaded with surfactants....like Cornerstone Plus.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would go ahead and spray it pretty soon and then give it a couple weeks to see if any comes back and then spray it again. I picked a new field back in June that had some heavy patches of Bahai grass. I sprayed 2 quarts of roundup per acre and it made it really sick and killed much of it......waited a couple weeks and sprayed again with another 2 quarts which smoked it. Planted the field in soybeans but I did have some seedling Bahai come up I guess from the seed bank in the soil.....another 1.5 quarts of roundup over top the beans took care of the seedlings. Make sure and use plenty of surfactant as Bahai has a slick leaf.


----------

